# Marjoe Gortner



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is a fellow who was a bit befor my time. I find this clip usefull because he exposes the technics used to fool people into thinking they have "The Spirit."

[video=youtube;6zHqKI4X8bA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zHqKI4X8bA&mode=related&search=[/video]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 29, 2006)

JoeRe4mer said:


> Here is a fellow who was a bit befor my time. I find this clip usefull because he exposes the technics used to fool people into thinking they have "The Spirit."
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zHqKI4X8bA&mode=related&search=



Marjoe ended up taking his acting skills to Hollywood:

http://www.filmsandtv.com/searchmovie.php?q=Marjoe Gortner


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 30, 2006)

Here's some quotes:

Marjoe Gortner Quote #1 

If you're going to get into big time religion, these
are the games you have to play. You go into it 
as a business and you work it as a business.


Marjoe Gortner Quote #2 
It's the same at a rock-and-roll concert. You 
have an opening number with a strong entrance; 
then you go through a lot of the old standards, 
building up to your hit song at the end.


Marjoe Gortner Quote #3 
During that moment the person forgets all 
about his problems. He is surrounded by
people whom he trusts and they're all saying, 
'We love you. It's okay. You're accepted 
in Christ. We're with you, let it go, relax.


Marjoe Gortner Quote #4 
The people out there don't see it as entertainment,
although that is in fact the way it is. Those people 
don't go to movies, they don't go to bars and 
drink, they don't go to rock-and-roll concerts - but 
everyone has to have an emotional release. So they 
go to revivals and they dance around and talk in tongues.
It's socially approved and that is their escape.


Marjoe Gortner Quote #5 
It's the same whether you're a preacher,
a lawyer or a salesman.


Marjoe Gortner Quote #6 
You start off with a person's thought processes
and then gradually sway him around to another 
way of thinking in a very short time. 




If you have Netflix, you can get a documentary about his life, which I highly recommend.


----------

